# Breed of this chick?



## Marina (Apr 16, 2020)

So I got 8 chicks about a month ago, 5 ISA Browns and 3 Light Brahmas. I am convinced now that one of the Light Brahmas is a different breed. She or he is completed white and does not have feathered feet. The other two are white with black feathers and do have feathered feet. I posted pictures of the all white one and one of the white/black ones. I will say, the all white chick is the absolute friendliest of them all and loves me, the other two are pretty shy but still friendly. Is it possible for a Light Brahma to look like this and also not have feathered feet? If not, anyone have any ideas on the breed? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Not a Light Brahma, the lack of feathered feet and color as well as the wrong comb, so you’re definitely right it’s not a light Brahma. It is hard to tell you exactly what you have, it could be an ideal 236, a leghorn, Rhode Island white, or an Austrawhite or a few others. It will be a little easier to determine once it begins to lay


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Yep, not a brahma.


----------



## Marina (Apr 16, 2020)

mitzy123point said:


> Not a Light Brahma, the lack of feathered feet and color as well as the wrong comb, so you're definitely right it's not a light Brahma. It is hard to tell you exactly what you have, it could be an ideal 236, a leghorn, Rhode Island white, or an Austrawhite or a few others. It will be a little easier to determine once it begins to lay


Had a feeling it would be hard to tell at this point. Can't wait to see what color eggs she lays!


----------



## Marina (Apr 16, 2020)

TomC said:


> Yep, not a brahma.


Thought so!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hope for it not to be a white leghorn, they don't match the others in personalities. Every time they see us it is the absolute first time and they get all nervous and anxious.


----------



## Marina (Apr 16, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Hope for it not to be a white leghorn, they don't match the others in personalities. Every time they see us it is the absolute first time and they get all nervous and anxious.


Fingers crossed than!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Where did you get them? If you bought directly from a hatchery then my next question would be, did you get an extra chick? If yes, then this one is likely a cornish cross, they are often used as "bonus" chicks when you order from a hatchery. By the way, there is a very good chance it's a rooster too, first because that's what hatcheries usually give you for a "bonus" chick and because it has quite the comb for such a youngster. 
Regardless of where you got them, I would say cornish cross.


----------



## Marina (Apr 16, 2020)

Got them from tractor supply and asked for 8 so I know it isn’t a bonus but very good thought though. Ahh definitely could be a Cornish Cross!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Of late TSC has been pretty bad at mixing up breeds. There have been several questioning whether they got what they asked for.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I don't believe it is a Cornish cross, they would be a lot bigger by now and have a really hard time feathering out. Hopefully it's just some white egg layer 

I've seen tsc selling straight run rir in the same bin as pullet rir  how does that even work  and they LOVE labeling Easter eggers as ameraucanas, which frustrates me cause I breed ameraucanas and people are like $20 a chick is ridiculous I bought mine for 2 dollars at tractor supply I'm like I had to ship my lines from Texas for 100+ bucks I'm not selling them at 2 dollars because hatcheries mislabel their chicks  sorry for the rant


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know, I've met some of the true breeders of the breed. Beautiful birds. At the time I saw those birds was at a show. The breeder pointed out the different aspects that help identify a true Ameraucana against those sold by hatcheries.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Yes I love ameraucanas! So sad that people mislabel other birds just to trick people


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Mitzy, I am still mistified by your interpretation of cornish cross, lol. My experiences are the complete opposite of yours. 


Marina said:


> Got them from tractor supply and asked for 8 so I know it isn't a bonus but very good thought though. Ahh definitely could be a Cornish Cross!


Marina, yeah, TSC is having a terrible time the past few years. I bought 2 "jersey giants" last year and turns out they are most likely Andalusian. 
It's good to know that you didn't get the "cast offs" lol I wish the hatcheries would just be honest and say "here, we don't want this chicken, you can have it for free" maybe even give us a choice of taking it instead of trying to trick us by giving us a free bird. Most often the "bonus" chick is a rooster and where I live, you can't have roosters in town. I've gotten roosters by accident before (I fell in love with a specific chick that just happened to be in a straight run bin) and then had to find it a home, it was horrible finding homes for them. No one around here wants chickens, they either already have what they want or they just buy their own, chick days here lasts from February through May, sometimes june. so it's not hard to run to the store and grab a box.


----------

